# extra roots growing above the substrate line



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

How do you guys deal with plants that like to grow multiple roots that are visible. Personally I want to see green leaves, not white roots.

I just trim off the roots myself, what do you guys do?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

or shove em under the substrate....


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I just started a planted dirt tank about 3 weeks ago, so I don't know too much about plants, but I always thought that those 'roots' above soil (from the stem directly) were 'runners' and a method of propogation for the plants?

Would they ultimately 'find' the soil if left alone? Or do they need a 'helping hand'?


Al.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mlevi said:


> I just started a planted dirt tank about 3 weeks ago, so I don't know too much about plants, but I always thought that those 'roots' above soil (from the stem directly) were 'runners' and a method of propogation for the plants?


What you are seeing are roots of the stem plants.

I usually just leave them alone unless they bother me too much. If I'm feeling up to the task, I'll trim them, but otherwise just leave them alone.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

pyrrolin said:


> How do you guys deal with plants that like to grow multiple roots that are visible. Personally I want to see green leaves, not white roots.
> 
> I just trim off the roots myself, what do you guys do?


I found when I switched from Eco Complete to plain gravel that my plants started sending off roots into the water column to gather nutrients from the water due to the lack of anything in the substrate.
--
Paul


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

hmmm, that could be a possibility, my substrate is play sand.

I just don't like the look of the visible roots.


----------

